# New mare, what color is she?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks to be palomino with sooty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

She looks like a sooty palomino to me. Shes cute!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sooty Palomino.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with the consensus. She's a sooty palomino...and a gorgeous one at that.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She'll be even prettier if her mane gets long. Looks like someone also chopped off her forelock? Looks like she can handle what's thrown at her. Name?


----------



## roseann (Jan 29, 2013)

Her registered name is Nancy Ann. Not my cup of tea...I am calling her Geisha. Yes the previous owner wacked her mane off due to burrs. I spent over an hour pulling them from her tail.


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

Such a cute face! Beautiful color!
(Sorry they didn't know about baby oil for the burrs.)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chex Nu Jewel is my favorite horse to show how sooty can effect the mane


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## Suzytoozyq (Feb 8, 2013)

Double


----------



## Suzytoozyq (Feb 8, 2013)

roseann said:


> I just purchased this Missouri Foxtrotter mare two weeks ago. Her papers say Palamino. It's difficult to see in the photos but her legs are a mix of chocolate brown with black, she has the black spot on her rump, a grey mane, and some chocolate on her face.


 
All palominos have a certain number of black and/or red hairs in their manes and tails. Black and red hairs are considered faults in the palomino breed, but they are always there! She looks like a palomino to me, but do Foxtrotters carry the "Silver" Gene (as Rocky Mountains and Shetlands, etc do)? This could also be the culprit. It's more rare, but it's out there. The University of California Davis can do the test for Cream for 25 or 50 dollars....jus sayin.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Highly doubt she's silver and you couldn't see it anyways cause she is red based. She looks like a typical sooty palomino to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roseann (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------

